# lymington ccc weekend



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
well the suns out so iam off to play :lol: :lol: :lol: ,

anyone going to the ccc hoiliday site at lymington this weekend? we will be there from friday till sunday, In the Burstner Delfin FX54 mvm.

come and say hello we dont bite


----------

